# Congratulations from MHF to UncleNorm and AuntieSandra



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well done to UncleNorm and AuntieSandra for reaching the big 40 - their ruby wedding anniversary this weekend.

The young ruby revelers spent the whole weekend celebrating in style in their home town with a number of parties.























































The romance continues .....................  

stew


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you.
Looks like you had a memorable weekend!

40 years is quite an achievement  
Hope you enjoy many many more together.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations and I hope you had a lovely day..............well done on 40 lovely years and I bet it only seems like yesterday that you said 'I do' do you have any piccies of the wedding day ?

Ours is 35 years this Oct and I have no idea where 35 years have gone.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to the pair of you;
1970 - platform shoes and flared trousers popular as part of Hippie Chic, Stylophone very popular
13 Jun 1970 *Mungo Jerry *"_In The Summertime_" No 1 in UK charts until August 1st
July 6 - Air Canada Flight 621 catches fire after landing at Toronto International Airport, Toronto, Ontario; all 109 passengers and crew are killed.
July 11 - The first tunnel under the Pyrenees links the towns of Aragnouet (France) and Bielsa (Spain).
July 16 - Three Rivers Stadium in Pittsburgh opens.
July 21 - The Aswan High Dam in Egypt is completed.
July 23 
Said bin Taimur, Sultan of Muscat and Oman, is deposed in a palace coup by his son, Qaboos.
Two CS gas canisters are thrown into the chamber of the British House of Commons.
July 26 - UncleNorm marries AuntieSandra in UK :lol: 
July 30 - Damages totalling £485,528 are awarded to 28 Thalidomide victims.

we will be thinking of you tomorrow - it is our 36th anniversary on Tuesday 27th July.

Totally agree with Briarose about where has the time gone? Back in 1974, what ever happened then?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1974

Lesely and Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats to you both.
Looks like everyone was enjoying the day

Dave and Margaret P


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*40th*

Congratulations to Norman & Sandra.

All the very best for the next 40!

Something Fishy about that camera Lens though :wink:

T&AM


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Many congratulations, Norman and Sandra. Sorry we couldn't be there  

Gerald


----------



## reflogoff11 (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations , how lovely to see such affection. Long, long may it continue.

Agree about the lens though, fishy or 18mm wide angle.  

Barrie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 40th*



teemyob said:


> Congratulations to Norman & Sandra.
> 
> All the very best for the next 40!
> 
> ...


all 10mm of fishy lens :lol: :lol:

more shots - clicky here


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Norman & Sandra,

Congratulations, and all the very best for the next 40 years, from Rita and I.

Well done.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to you both, so pleased to see you had a lovely time in good company.  
-H


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

congrats Norm and Sandra, 40 years is an achievement rarely seen with modern couples but is much more prevalent in the MHF demographic


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Many congratulations on your 40 years together you looked like you had a great party. Here's to the next 40!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I was there and a great time was had by all --Well done you 2 on your 40th now start saving for your 50th :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for the warm Northen Welcome
All the best 
Love Mavis and Ray


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations to Sandra for putting up with him


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> congrats Norm and Sandra, 40 years is an achievement rarely seen with modern couples


There are several good reasons why 30-year-olds have difficulty sustaining a 40-year relationship, Dave..... :roll: :lol:

Congratulations Norman & Sandra - you deserve each other. This modern couple is right behind you at 35 years next week.

Dougie.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulations to you both. Enjoy the next 40 as much as you seem to have enjoyed the last 40  

Sue


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Well done you 2  
Mere youngsters  it's our 46th in September 8O


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats to you both, we are 44 years this year. All the best to you.
Best regards Starspirit 2005.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your Ruby Anniversary.

We're not too far behind - 40 years next April.

As everyone says, where has the time gone?

Joe & Denise


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations Norman & Sandra.
xxxxxx


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations to you both.
Looks like a great time was had by all.
Sue n John


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Many congratualtions Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra and it sure looks like you had a really lovely and enjoyable celebration weekend. 

All the best.

Sue & Gilbert x


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Uncle Norm & Sandra


Congratulations to you both & may you have many more happy years together.


Elizabeth & George


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Congratulations.

Jez and Family


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations to you both

We will be enjoying a cream cake in your honour at Southport

Pam and Chris


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Congratulations to you both. Looks like you celebrated your 40 years well.
Lesley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Congratulation Uncle Norman and Auntie Sandra, looks like you had a fantastic day.

Best regards

Chris, Claire and Eleanor


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Congrats Norman and Sandra on your Ruby Wedding Anniversary. 

We celebrated our 40th on Sunday, a lovely day was had by all.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Norman and Sandra,
Pat and I would like to add our congratulations .
We hope you both enjoyed the party.

Looking forward to meeting you both again soon.

Regards Terry.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

and congratulations from me and Cronkletta as well.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

And all the best for the next 40.


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your Ruby and we hope you will enjoy your Golden even better! We have now made it to 52years and enjoy every one as special now.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations Norman & Sandra, hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Wow! I've only just found this thread! What a superb response from you all! Thanks everyone for the kind words of congratulations and encouragement. We'll certainly be saving for the Golden One!

Our daughter keeps telling us how RARE we are. Not many couples get that far. But there seems to be many other rarities on MHF!! There's Mavis and Ray for starters!


Yes, it was a brilliant weekend, started Saturday evening at the local round the corner, mainly for family and acquaintences. The buffet was splendid, the disco crap. Discoman didn't speak to anyone and spent the evening watching a live act in the bar!! :evil: 


Then we restarted on Sunday at Home where family and close friends were welcomed. We had a BBQ and buffet, drank a little wine, and enjoyed the music and singing performed and arranged by AuntieSandra's little brother Bill (57), ex-Marine musician... absolutely brilliant. Good for the neighbourhood!! The rain teased us a couple of times but we finished off outside, where we drank a little more wine.


Thanks especially to Stewart Artona for the photos, especially the large canvas of the family group. Wonderful!!  Thanks also to Stew for managing one of the BBQs. Others present from MHF were Shona and Jess(artona), Tina and Glen (TineGlen), Mavis and Ray (Locovan) and Christine, widow of Peter the Humber-Traveller.


Yes, a great weekend for so many good reasons. Many, many thanks everyone, from me and AuntieSandra. 

Love to you all. xxxx


----------



## cousinkatie (Sep 3, 2009)

No daddy, your daughter keeps telling you that it's a wonder that you haven't killed each other and that no-one else would put up with you!! Oh and because you're still together, that makes me "abnormal". Thanks for that! 
Seriously, I'm very proud of you both and I think that if it came down to a choice between you and CLIFF, you might actually win out now! 
CONGRATULATIONS MUMMY AND DADDY!! 
Roll on this weekend \/ \/ \/ :BIG: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

